# Fiona encounters a snapping turtle



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*The heat and humidity has come to the the Northeast. The Sun/Painted turtles have been everywhere for the past several days much to Fiona's delight*  *No idea why she adores them so.*










*But I knew the day would come when she would meet up with an elder snapping turtle* :uhoh:










*Hey human, her training paid off I see. **Nice leave it, sit stay etc.* *Good for you* :dblthumb2 










*Then this fellow trots out behind Fiona at the same time, which she promptly "saved" *










*Size comparison, just being silly :*










*Probably the first ever picture of a Golden Retriever standing beside a snapping turtle with a sun turtle on its back on the internet?*










*Cooling off her paws afterwards.*










*Ah yes, blast that A/C dad  Stay cool and be safe folks!*










*Postscript; if any would like to read a nice little story about a Golden and his box turtles, here you go. PA Program of Sanctuary

PPS, any other Goldens on the forum that love their turtles and their humans want to post picks feel free to add to this thread. Very few have a unique gift for finding them and I know a handful of you turtle dog folks. 

No turtles were ever physically harmed. They might need some mental therapy though 
*


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely love this, Thankyou for sharing. Good Girl Fiona, what a great sit and stay


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice shots, glad Fiona listened....as usual, it looks like a great place to live ::


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey and Gunnet haven't found any turtles yet...however, their mom is a big turtle fan. Love looking for them when I kayak.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Fun pics! What a good girl, I love how she is trying to act like it's not even there in the 2nd pic


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Fiona, you are indeed a turtle wrangler extraordinaire! Skyler is impressed! I have only once encountered a snapper on our property. One early morning it was right in the driveway, a huge one. I quickly got the dogs inside, and took a shovel and large garbage can, and corralled him in. I then drove him to the lake down the street, and released him. It was before I had turtle wrangler Skyler; I always hope she doesn't come across one.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow that is one large snapper! Those things are scary. 

Very good stay Fiona! Impressive.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This was not with my "kids" but thought you would enjoy seeing the type of turtles I see kayaking.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the pics and the story!! Those snapping turtles can do some serious damage. What a good girl to stay away 

About 5 years ago a friend came to pick me up for lunch. When I walked out on side deck I saw Andy and the two girls we had then across the way with noses to the cyclone fence. All three jumped back in unison, then forwards .. several times as I walked to investigate. There was a snapping turtle about the size in your pics. When I got close enough I could see the dogs jump back when the snapping turtle flexed his neck out all the way. Back and forth they went.

I picked up the snapping turtle and took him 500' back in a grove of trees behind our house and joked to a friend about the wire fox terrier we had, who was about 15 at the time. She was the ruler of the free world. I said "I'll bet Daisy barks at him and says 'You want a piece of ME, pal?!!'.

I left for lunch and returned about 2 hours later. The snapping turtle had walked all the way back and all four of them (3 dogs and 1 snapping turtle) were back at it. I boxed up the turtle and took him out to the lake where he'd be more in his element. I haven't seen a snapping turtle that far away from water they could submerge in. How it got to our house will remain a mystery. It sure was entertaining watching the four of them jump forward, jump back, and on and on LOL


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great shots Steve...and thanks for the smile. No snapping turtles here our form of entertainment lately has been a couple of Stellar Jay chicks that just dropped out of the nest by our deck. 

These two chicks amble around bumping into everything and Woody who would run through a brick wall to catch a squirrel looked at the chicks and then me...like Fiona I gave him a sit stay / leave it and he did!!!

I can't remember the last time I saw a turtle up here...hopefully we'll get to see a bunch more golden / turtle pictures.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> View attachment 198337
> 
> 
> This was not with my "kids" but thought you would enjoy seeing the type of turtles I see kayaking.


Great shot Cathy!!!::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Miss Fiona, always love seeing pictures of this girl of yours and hearing about her adventures.

Great job Fiona and Dad.

Enjoyed seeing all the great Turtle pictures too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great photos! Such smile makers!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Once again, those are fantastic pictures.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pictures and stories folks  Your compliments too 

She found yet another on our late evening walk, 4 days in a row now.

I have been marking the sun turtles "Fiona" on their underside to see if she gets them more than once. I would love to be there when a little kid picks up one and turns to their parents to say... Look, it's name is Fiona! LOL.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you tell the sex with sun turtles? I can with box turtles, but sure wouldn't even try to check out a snapper closely - those things are mean!!!!!!!!!

Fiona is so lovely and has such a soft expression.:smooch: Surely she doesn't get muddy and do any hunting - much tooooo lady like.

I saw photos of Skyler last year when I posted the photos of little Tucker with his box turtle.

Copper once found 5 box turtles on a 2 hour trail ride. He could sniff those things out while trotting down the trail. I didn't think they smelled that strong, but they must.

I believe the turtles think they have been abducted by aliens and gossip about it after they get back with their buddies.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Can you tell the sex with sun turtles?


I can't but Fiona can. She leaves the girl turtles alone when nesting as she knows this leads to more turtles.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course, she's a girl !!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable! Good girl Fiona.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

We had a snapping turtle at the end of our driveway. My cat definitely did not want to leave it alone. Lol, so I had to go drive it somewhere safe from my evil killer.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Surely she doesn't get muddy and do any hunting - mych tooooo lady like.


Oh no, no mud or hunting for my little huntress extraordinaire princess : 

Her latest encounter was with a northern water snake. It was not pleased by Fiona's affection so I let it go back in the pond.











I think she may have been a bit disappointed to see it go back home. Always more critters about to "play" with though.










Lucky for most she is nice with playtime but admit a few meadow voles have been devoured by the huntress. Only healthy organic worm free meadow voles thank goodness.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would have totally freaked-I HATE snakes.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to hear Fiona is going green in her diet.

That is a scary looking snake. Glad it didn't bite you or the princess. It wouldn't have been close enough to my hand to bite me - not even if I had tongs.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I LOVE her side eye picture looking at the big snapping turtle....you can tell she really wants to go make friends but is being very good...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fiona*

Fiona is such a gorgeous girl.

I hate snakes, too-just terrified of them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fiona, what a good girl you are! The turtles really are such different sizes. I love the box turtles, but I am afraid of the snappers.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

great photos! thanks for sharing!


----------

